# Welcome back partyyyy



## RooksYR (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome everyone & hopefully you all will welcome me too!

Tropical guy getting back into it, its been ~8-5 years and I managed to remember my password!

All kinds of new names & 'sweet' strains around hope I dont get a tooth ache!

Comment on your favourite strain and help me orient myself thanks everyone!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome Back!


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome back @RooksYR


----------



## RooksYR (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## RooksYR (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone


----------

